# My bathroom and kitchen remodel



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Very Nice Work.

That whole kitchen cost you $2400, including Cabinets and Appliances?

Jeez, where do you find deals like that?

Cause man, if I could replace all the cabinets in my home, or even just the doors/drawers for under $5000, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on a pack of Smarties.


----------



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is the breakdown

Cabinets Hobo $ 950.00 
Stove and Fridge Best Buy $ 950.00 
Laminate Counters Menards $ 250.00 
Sink and Faucet Menards $ 100.00 
Granite Tile Backsplash Menards $ 120.00 

$2,370.00


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

vetting said:


> Here is the breakdown
> 
> Cabinets Hobo $ 950.00
> Stove and Fridge Best Buy $ 950.00
> ...


All I can Say is WOW. Well done.

That kitchen looks like it cost you ten times that.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

where did you get that vanity for the bathroom, we are looking for something black like that..we are also limited on space, which looks to have been your problem too


----------



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

mferguson0414 said:


> where did you get that vanity for the bathroom, we are looking for something black like that..we are also limited on space, which looks to have been your problem too


Got it from home depot - vanity and top for under $100.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

wow, i guess i need to look a little closer at my local HD, I have not seen that style there..


----------



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

mferguson0414 said:


> wow, i guess i need to look a little closer at my local HD, I have not seen that style there..


Im pretty sure its a Glacier Bay


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice looking remodel, and good choice in beer too!


----------



## wishicould (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow. great work, and I personally love the look of both.


----------



## jpsmith (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice work! I used the same counter tops in my kitchen. Lowe's, IIRC, right?










(My walls are red now.)

I'm impressed to see the scribe molding around the cabinets. Five years on, and you can still see the shims and gaps around the edges of mine.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

I am impressed. So much done with so little money. Good job.


----------



## forcemajeure (Nov 10, 2008)

What brand and color are those tiles? I went searching around and found them at Home Depot by DalTile. HD doesn't carry the Artic White color, just standard white which is slightly border creame/beige. What price per sq/ft if you dont mind me asking? We've been looking to do these subway tiles with similar black trim with hex 2x2 floors. My wife loves the outcome of work.


----------



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

forcemajeure said:


> What brand and color are those tiles? I went searching around and found them at Home Depot by DalTile. HD doesn't carry the Artic White color, just standard white which is slightly border creame/beige. What price per sq/ft if you dont mind me asking? We've been looking to do these subway tiles with similar black trim with hex 2x2 floors. My wife loves the outcome of work.


The black tiles I got from Home Depot. The white ones I got from Menards (not sure if you have those where you live) and got them on sale - think it was $20 a case of 100 tiles. Next time Im there, I'll check out what the brand name is on the tile and make another post.


----------



## forcemajeure (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds about right. The box of 100 pcs was 22.xx at HomeDepot. Do you recall if yours was a brighter/ultra/artic/whiter than white(lol), white color?


----------



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

forcemajeure said:


> Yeah, that sounds about right. The box of 100 pcs was 22.xx at HomeDepot. Do you recall if yours was a brighter/ultra/artic/whiter than white(lol), white color?


I took a closer look at it and it isnt white-white. If you want to go with a pure white, you are probably going to have to get it special order or from a tile shop, however then its going to be around $50 a case.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL... Vetting, I just picked out the exact same cabinets from HOBO for MY KITCHEN and I was just looking at the same appliances and countertop color! Weird.

Nice work!


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Great work... the subway tiles in the bathroom... those 3"x6"? Also, what size spacers did you use for the grout lines? I'm about to do the same basic design in my shower surround and debating 1/16" and 1/8"..


----------

